# Hello! (Shift work & IBS anyone?)



## ladyeh (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm a 36 year old female who developed IBSD as a result of having my gallbladder removed approximately four years ago. and life hasn't been the same since







I also suffer from GERD occasionally. Joined this group looking for support and encouragement from others out there who know life with IBS is. I also work shift work which obviously increases symptoms; anyone else out there work shifts with IBS? How do you manage and what works for you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi, I'm new on the site but worked shift work for many years with IBS though I didn't know what I had. My IBS has increased in severity over the last three years and I'm looking at going back to a job that I will be on 12 hour rotational shifts and I am worried I will not be able to handle it. I'm hoping the time I have before I start the job will allow me to get on the FODMAP diet and seek counselling which I'm told will help. All I can do is try.

I see from your image you are Canadian also. I'm moving from AB to BC for the job and hope going back to BC that employers will be more understanding. They certainly aren't in AB.

I wish you the best of health.


----------

